
Clinical use of lithium salts: guide for users and prescribers - tokai
https://journalbipolardisorders.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s40345-019-0151-2
======
aedron
This focuses on the use of lithium for treating psychiatric disorders, as a
mood stabilizer. However, in addition to this, there is lots of evidence[1][2]
that trace amounts of lithium in general populations lead to lower rates of
violent crime (and has general neuroprotective effects). I think this
connection makes sense logically, if large doses serve to stabilize the mood
of bipolar patients, small doses would likely have at least some effect on
'regular' people.

It is possible to buy trace mineral drops which contain such small amounts of
lithium as to be safe for everyday use (as a bonus they also contain other
useful trace minerals, like magnesium). I personally have been using them for
years.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1699579](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1699579)

[2]
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/263055240_Standard_...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/263055240_Standard_and_trace-
dose_lithium_A_systematic_review_of_dementia_prevention_and_other_behavioral_benefits)

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
I used lithium orotate for years, and yeah, it worked far better than an
antidepressant for me. I then got labs run, and my urine creatinine was
elevated, indicating diminished kidney function. I was taking Lisinopril and
creatine at the same time which 100% triggered it in combination, but it's
still good to coordinate with your doctor and monitor things. Trace amounts
can have an effect.

